# noodle rod?



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

anyone have the noodle rod that gander sells for 50 bucks?.....its a shakespear.....just wondering if they are any good?.....thanks


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't use the noodle rods anymore. There is no need to with the invention of fluorocarbon. Back in the day, we had to use them to soften the blows when we used 2lb and 4lb test tippets. It was a pain in the ass and you killed a high percentage of fish by playing them out to long. My recommendation is wait it out and pick up a float rod. They have faster actions and more backbone. The Shimano Claurus is a great bet for an under $100 rod.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I use the exact rod you are talking about from Gander Mountain....I don't spend much on the rod because of the weather conditions I fish in all winter, and I am just tough on my rods. It works just fine.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a couple, and Josh got one, they have a problem with the rings coming out of the eye... Craig(erieoutfitters) has cortlands 9 & 10 1/2 footers for about 70 bucks. I have a ctr I got of him 4 seasons ago and Ive beat the heck out of here and shes still a lickin....


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> I have a couple, and Josh got one, they have a problem with the rings coming out of the eye... Craig(erieoutfitters) has cortlands 9 & 10 1/2 footers for about 70 bucks. I have a ctr I got of him 4 seasons ago and Ive beat the heck out of here and shes still a lickin....


Right on + a ton 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

steelheadBob said:


> I have a couple, and Josh got one, they have a problem with the rings coming out of the eye... Craig(erieoutfitters) has cortlands 9 & 10 1/2 footers for about 70 bucks. I have a ctr I got of him 4 seasons ago and Ive beat the heck out of here and shes still a lickin....


Yep....great rod....its a noodle rod with balls

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> Yep....great rod....its a noodle rod with balls
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What is the line rating?


----------

